# Silvia leak at water pump/hose connector



## KB16 (9 mo ago)

Having replaced an old element in a v4, have noticed a small leak above the elbow connector between the pump and flexible hose. 
Is there a washer that should be at the female end of the hose? Have searched the net and can't find it referenced anywhere.

Failing that, is tape around the male thread recommended.

Thanks for any advice,
Kevin


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

PTFE tape is your friend here, 3 /4 turns around the male thread should suffice, do not overtighten the thread or you may split the female section. just firmly with fingers


----------



## KB16 (9 mo ago)

Thanks for the reply. PTFE tape seems to have done the trick. 😀


----------

